# Any LEGIT work-from-home jobs that DON'T require experience OR a college education?



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm also based in the US, which I know is an important factor for many WFH companies.

If anyone knows of some which are not scams, then please feel free to post in this thread.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

There are work at home data entry jobs but they pay very little. A really good work from home job would require start-up capital.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want to work for someone else and get paid to work from home with no experience or education, no, I seriously doubt it. If you want to start up your own company, then yes, but see the post from @timeless above.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Are you an expert in anything? Do you have an interesting hobby? If so, blogging or starting an online business might work. 

You can get a blog or website started for just the cost of hosting ($4/month).


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

You can barely get a job with no education or experience if you worked at a company now. Telecommuting is still pretty rare for most jobs and typically if the job does allow telecommuting, it means it can be done in India for a lot less money than you'd ever accept.


----------



## Tjones (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there money to be made in blogging? 
Does the revenue come from allowing ads on your site?
Thanks so much!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Tjones said:


> Is there money to be made in blogging?
> Does the revenue come from allowing ads on your site?
> Thanks so much!


Depends if you can write well enough to attract a big enough following (and there's a big enough following for whatever your writing about).


----------



## Tjones (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, Powershell,
do you have any suggestions for good blogs to look at?
all the best


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Start a blog that generates a lot of traffic, and start making you tube videos that attract many viewers. I've been trying to make money from home, too, and it's not at all easy. I've made maybe a total of 50 dollars since I started.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's a website: Telecommuting Jobs & Professional Part-Time Jobs They have a lot of work from home jobs - I don't know about the experience or education part, though.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

My suggestions would be to consider looking into network marketing companies that would offer the opportunity to run your own business from home. While these may be viewed as scams in some ways, they do work rather well for some people. Generally these would be multi-level marketing opportunities that don't require experience or college education. There can be some start-up costs as well as the question of whether or not you are prepared to tell others about this opportunity to enlist others. This is just an idea.


----------



## Scootaloo (Mar 18, 2013)

I make decent money off of jewelry making, but it's a hobby and it wont pay a mortgage.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Are you crafty? You can make stuff and sell it on places like etsy.com and ebay.
There's also Fiverr: Graphics, marketing, fun and more online services for $5


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you, thank you everyone for the input!

Since I'm not really qualified to do much else, I've recently signed up for a few "usability testing" jobs using the links from this website: Work at Home Adventures - Work at Home Job Reviews, Leads and Advice. Oh, and not to mention that there are a BUNCH of other work-at-home suggestions, split into categories. Although you may want to further research each website/company for its credibility, it's definitely worth learning about the different kinds of opportunities out there.

Oh, and I don't know if anyone on PerC has heard of this place: Home | Postloop Forum Post Exchange and Blog Comment Exchange But basically, you can earn a little extra money on the side (maybe around $50 a month or more?) to...wait for it.... POST ON FORUMS! :O


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

Start with this > Browse freelance jobs and projects | Freelancer.com


----------

